
FBI Search Warrant That Fueled Massive Government Hacking Was Unconstitutional - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/fbi-search-warrant-fueled-massive-government-hacking-was-unconstitutional-eff-tells
======
DrScump
Warrant was issued February 19 2016, under the prior administration. EFF was
on top of it from the beginning.

